

Ask PG: How do you see the economic landscape for the next few years? - anigbrowl

It appears that Obama will be re-elected, the Democrats will slightly improve their standing in the Senate, and the Republicans will keep control of the House - so that's the political environment until the 2014 and 2016 elections, like it or hate it.<p>Much has been written about business and consumers hedging their investment bets pending the election outcome, since the possible alternatives were quite different. Now that the future is clearer, do you foresee greater economic tensions or a  release of pent-up energy?<p>Please note I'm not really asking about policy, but about what it means to have the political horizon extend from 'the next few days' out to 'the next few years', and all that entails for investors, entrepreneurs and so forth.
======
pg
This will seem like a boring answer, but I don't expect there will be any
noticeable changes in the subset of the economy I deal with (i.e. startups).

Founders don't need great economic conditions. A good economy vs a bad one
might make a 2 or 3x difference in the outcome of a startup, but in the
startup world, 2 or 3x is not a lot. All founders need is not to have any
crashes so dramatic that they upset everything. With any luck we won't get
another one soon.

